# Where to Begin in a New Church



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 10, 2009)

I was recently called to pastor a small church in Vidalia, Georgia. My desire is to preach systematically through books of the Bible on Sunday mornings. My question is, what book should I start with?


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 10, 2009)

Either Song of Solomon or Leviticus. Duh!


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 10, 2009)

Brother, have you met the folks over in the Statesboro PCA church? I was involved with planting that church and you'd find wonderful, reformed encouragement. I recall an early sermon series on Titus, the 10 commandments, Malachi and Mathew.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, I'll try to play nice and give a real suggestion. It will depend on the church. If you're not certain how strong they have been hammered on the gospel, you might consider starting off with Romans.

I would also consider Hebrews - the bridge of the Testaments! It's one of my favorites and it provides a nice summary of God's salvific dealings with mankind.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Nov 10, 2009)

pray pray pray pray pray pray pray!

and when you're done. pray some more!

Study the congregation. What are their needs? A certain book of the Bible might be more pertainable to that congregation. But I don't know your congregation. So, research your congregation a little bit and pray pray pray!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 10, 2009)

Once I started in Job. It went very well. Laid out a wonderful groundwork for the sovereignty of God

I have also started in Ephesians, John, Romans, and Genesis.

Pray, God will show you where to begin.


----------



## msortwell (Nov 10, 2009)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I was recently called to pastor a small church in Vidalia, Georgia. My desire is to preach systematically through books of the Bible on Sunday mornings. My question is, what book should I start with?



In many ways Ephesians would seem to be a perfect introductory book - doctrine, church, and life lessons all in a very concentrated form.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 10, 2009)

What book do you really love? Consider starting with that. It'll help them get to know you and see your heart.


----------



## sastark (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm just throwin' this out there, but, why not start _"In the Beginning..."_?


----------



## nasa30 (Nov 10, 2009)

We started with Acts in our church plant. Great place to start.


----------



## Fly Caster (Nov 10, 2009)

I've never preached, but if I were to ever preach in any church, old or new, it would be in I John. Reading systematically through this book awakened me after 30+ years of Church-ianity.

What better to start a new church than with this?

1Jn 1:6 If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth: 
1Jn 1:7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 10, 2009)

I started with Genesis in our current church.


----------



## KMK (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with the suggestion of starting with Romans. It lays out the major doctrines so that you can keep referring back to them when you move on to other books.


----------



## Curt (Nov 10, 2009)

Paul's treatise on the church - Ephesians - is a great place to begin. Not too long (30 -40 weeks!).


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 10, 2009)

What have they studied recently? Even if they've not had expository preaching, consider what has been studied in Sunday School or on Wednesday nights, etc. You may want to expand on what they've heard recently or go for something "fresh". 

Tim/Marrow Man was born in Vidalia and grew up in Soperton--we'll be there for Thanksgiving! Trinity PCA over in the 'Boro is great for finding like-minded folk, too, as JWithnell mentioned above--there are a few active and a few former members here on the board as well.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 10, 2009)

I would only suggest that you don't plan on 5 years through any first book that you do. Keeping things shorter and covering a broader area (Ephesians in 20 weeks) might be a good start.


----------



## Archlute (Nov 10, 2009)

Ephesians is a common recommendation, especially over the Roman epistle, since the former contains much that you will find in the latter while not being too long for a first series. That means 1) you will hold the attention of the people more easily, and 2) you will sooner be able to get into other material that will shape your early pastorate with them. You can get through Ephesians, and then move to a gospel, or one of the pastoral epistles.

I began my first pastorate with a series in Mark, and inserted occasional sermons from the pastoral epistles to break it up with more ecclesiastically oriented doctrine.

Try to get a feel for the people, the situation at the church, their needs, and weaknesses, and choose what would benefit your sheep the most.


----------



## Jim Peet (Nov 10, 2009)

*My recommendations*


Ephesians
Romans


----------



## Denton Elliott (Nov 10, 2009)

I once asked Pastor Ligon Duncan this question and he replied, "Colossians."


----------



## Herald (Nov 10, 2009)

Christopher, probably the most important thing a new pastor can do is affirm the gospel of Jesus Christ. The gospel should be the central focus of each message preached. Perhaps you should start with a book that presents the gospel clearly. Philippians, Ephesians, and Romans come to mind (although Romans is a tough nut to start with).


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> What have they studied recently? Even if they've not had expository preaching, consider what has been studied in Sunday School or on Wednesday nights, etc. You may want to expand on what they've heard recently or go for something "fresh".
> 
> Tim/Marrow Man was born in Vidalia and grew up in Soperton--we'll be there for Thanksgiving! Trinity PCA over in the 'Boro is great for finding like-minded folk, too, as JWithnell mentioned above--there are a few active and a few former members here on the board as well.



I agree. The first question is to ask what they have been taught recently, and avoid a rerun if at all possible.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 10, 2009)

Edward said:


> The first question is to ask what they have been taught recently, and avoid a rerun if at all possible.



There's a high improbability of a rerun.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 10, 2009)

In our church plant, the pastor started with Philippians and then moved on to Genesis. We are about finished with Genesis and are going on to the Gospel of John in January.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 11, 2009)

Acts - what happened next
Romans - why what happened matters
1 Corinthians - be watchful for what can go wrong

AMR


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 11, 2009)

John.

The gospel of John is always the best place to start. It is the heart of the bible. You can branch out to anywhere from there.

The gospel of John is utterly priceless. It was written by Jesus' best friend.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 11, 2009)

Romans duh... just read outloud MLJ's sermons on it and nothing can go wrong!


----------



## beej6 (Nov 11, 2009)

I would start with a series / a book you have preached through already or are very familiar or cherish dearly. You will have plenty to do in a new church, and while sermon preparation time is certainly important and necessary, it will be 'easier' if you will have time and energy for those other things you will need to do in your new church. Blessings!


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 12, 2009)

When I hear a new preacher for the first few times, my mind tends to wander to evaluating the man and his preaching and his doctrine. What I really need though is for my heart to be looking to Jesus, not to the man preaching. There will likely be some in any congregation who are like me, effectively less mature and less trusting brothers who need to start with milk as well as solid food.

Preach the Gospel as plainly and simply as possible. Remember that the congregation is getting to know you as well as you getting to know them. Take their eyes off you, point them to Christ. Take their focus off the preacher, onto Scripture. I would second the above suggestions, John, Romans, Galatians, Ephesians. Perhaps Ephesians, being shorter than Romans or John.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 12, 2009)

First Macabees is a good one. 

Just kidding. 

I am in a new and first pastorate. I started with 10 weeks of sermons on the doctrine of the church and then moved onto Romans. Book by book, verse by verse will be the norm, but I wanted to start out with 'who we are and why we are here' type of information. 

So if you cut out the series on the church- I started in Romans and the reason is- that I want a people that have a firm foundation and understand the Gospel of grace. I am also going through rather quickly- about 2 or 3 sermons per chapter. Right now I am in Romans 8 and am on sermon 7.... oh well, it's nice to stop and linger a bit.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 12, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> First Macabees is a good one.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...



What outline did you follow for "Church" series? Did you follow a certain book?

My plan is to preach expositionally in the mornings and teach through various doctrinal issues in the evenings. So I could start both at the same time!


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, having been born in Vidalia and spending the first two decades or so of my life growing up near there, I am THRILLED to hear a reformed pastor/church will be in the area. Praise God!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 12, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Yes, having been born in Vidalia and spending the first two decades or so of my life growing up near there, I am THRILLED to hear a reformed pastor/church will be in the area. Praise God!



Well, a reformed pastor anyway. Thanks for the kind words. Please pray that God would bless my efforts among these people. If you find yourself in town some time, look me up or come worship with us.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 12, 2009)

I suggest Philippians because as you are beginning your ministry with these people and as you are just getting to know them - and they you - I think it is advisable to NOT come out with your theological guns blazing... and with a book like Ephesians it is really easy to come out with guns blazing. Philippians is a relatively "easy" and "happy" book. It allows you to preach faithfully and build some rapport and credibility with your congregation prior to going into the deep theological stuff with them.


----------



## KMK (Nov 12, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I suggest Philippians because as you are beginning your ministry with these people and as you are just getting to know them - and they you -* I think it is advisable to NOT come out with your theological guns blazing*... and with a book like Ephesians it is really easy to come out with guns blazing. Philippians is a relatively "easy" and "happy" book. It allows you to preach faithfully and build some rapport and credibility with your congregation prior to going into the deep theological stuff with them.



I agree! I made the mistake of starting with the 10 Commandments! Ouch!


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 12, 2009)

Hebrews gets me every time!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 12, 2009)

SermonAudio.com - Los Angeles Reformed Presbyterian Church. You can see what I did. 

Foundation
Discipleship
Descriptions
Duties


----------

